# New Bora clamp edge - the WTX



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

At the risk of a long series of "build your own guide" responses…I for one am excited about the new Bora WTX Clamp Edge Saw Guide. Woodworker's Journal posted a good video of the WTX, extensions, and some accessories at IWF. Released only a few weeks ago, they are already in stock at Lowes for what is supposedly a discounted introduction price of $35.

For my woodworking needs, I have decided that a track saw is (for now) not for me and my work/projects, my HF guides are a failed experiment I plan on retiring soon, and my home made guides questionably straight. Because of these considerations, I picked up one today and so far am very pleased with how easy it has been to use to get a straight cut with no bar deflection. I like the prospect of getting an extension to serve the occasional long rip that I might need to do.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like a good system I might have to give them A LOOK SEE.


----------



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

I bought one at Lowes last week, but still planning to get a TS (Delta 36-725) or CS (Bosch 4100-09). The Borla feels well made, just unhappy that it only tightens in one direction, and I needed it last week in the other direction. I still made the cut, but it's not pretty.


----------

